# TTOC TRACKDAY CC - 18TH FEB 06 - UPDATED DETAILS 14.02.06



## Multiprocess

Are we mad  , due to another fantastic day last Saturday and at the request of those that took part, we are doing it again!!!!

Venue: Castle Combe
Date: 18th February 2006

Please register your interest, but we must act fast on this one, as we don't have much time.

*Book here*

Member booking

Nonmember booking

*If anyone is sending a cheque... email [email protected] or [email protected] and we'll let you know our home address. It will save a lot of time and hassle to get it directly here  *

All details as per last thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39545, any questions email [email protected].

Get in quick so we can make this one as successful as the last two.

*Attendees:*

Bill Brockbank (Badger5) - Seat Ibiza
Bill Patching (BillP) - TT
Chris Michael - TT
Clive Donaghue (Clived) - RS4
Damon Curtis (omen666) - RS6
Darren Yeats - Volvo S60 T5
Ed Jackson - Golf
Hannah Eno - TT
Irving Caplan (chip_iTT) - TT
Jaime Ponder (Genocidalduck) - TTQS
James Colbourne - Golf
John RS246 - RS something
John Selman (TTotal) - TT
Kevin Totts (kevtoTTy) - TT
Lee Downie (Multiprocess) - Dirty TT
Mark Gregory (jog) - TT
Mark Leavy (nutts) - TT
Peter Thompson - Boxster S
Imran Razzaq - Cayman
Rob Wiltshire - ??
Neil Latham (neil1003) - TT
Paul Hindle - Golf
Rob Beves (b3ves) - M3 CSL (nice!)
Simon RS246 - RS something
Tim - Seat Ibiza
Waseq Ahsan (WAZ-TT) - TT
Graham Walsh (b3ves mate) - Lotus I think

If your not on the list contact me urgently.

[email protected]


----------



## genocidalduck

Yes you are bloody mad........Would like to say yes straight away but i wont know until mid January.

Also wold like to mention before the last Castle Combe day...I made no secret that i was worried about tracking my car. Due to wrecking my car, getting screamed at by the more experienced guys for getting in their way.

However my fears were completely taken away no chance of wrecking the car as i took the track in my own pace due to the courtesy i was shown on the track no one moaned at me for getting it wrong. Infact the more experienced guys were excellent, letting me follow then around the track so i could get my lines right and giving me plenty of advice. One of the best days out ive ever had....I almost forgot that i had girlflu .

If youve wondered about tracking you car before but have had the same concerns i had. Then the TTOC Trackday is definatly the place to go. Only a few cars on the track at any one time, loads of help and advice. Fantastic day. Just hope i can make this one.


----------



## head_ed

My car should be healthy again by then - sounds like fun!


----------



## nutts

Due to the timescales involved, it will be full payment only this time. The shop items should be set up over the next couple of days.

We'll post the links when done 

Â£95 per member
Â£120 per non-member

We aren't doing this to make a profit, so as soon as we've received enough bookings to cover costs, no more bookings will be taken.


----------



## nutts

Member booking

Nonmember booking


----------



## Neil

A track-day that I can make 

Can you just guarantee some nice weather as well please? Thanks


----------



## nutts

neil1003 said:


> A track-day that I can make
> 
> Can you just guarantee some nice weather as well please? Thanks


I'd have to charge more for that :wink:

Or you could just chance it! The last 2 at CC have been fantastic weather


----------



## mighTy Tee

Oh bloody hell..... Please dont do this to me, technically I shouldn't but.......

I am probably on for this :? :? :? 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Neil

nutts said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you just guarantee some nice weather as well please? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to charge more for that :wink:
Click to expand...

Â£96 then? :roll:


----------



## WAZ-TT

Wow another one already!
Paid via the link!

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## Multiprocess

Excellent!!

Where are you all come on?!?!?! :roll:


----------



## jampott

I'm deciding whether 2 months is enough time for me to buy a new car... :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess

jampott said:


> I'm deciding whether 2 months is enough time for me to buy a new car... :lol:


Plenty! :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> I'm deciding whether 2 months is enough time for me to buy a new car... :lol:


I bloody knew that would happen


----------



## clived

I'm in


----------



## KevtoTTy

clived said:


> I'm in


Can I come???


----------



## jog

kevtoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come???
Click to expand...

And me??


----------



## R6B TT

Oh bugger! That's the week I'm away ski-ing again (same as 2005!)


----------



## b3ves

I'm in


----------



## clived

jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me??
Click to expand...


----------



## scoTTy

I hope to be there but just need to check work dates etc.


----------



## Multiprocess

For those that have committed please click on Mark's links and get your shop place booked.

Also we need a big roundup on this quickly otherwise it won't get off the ground!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Cant let you down again...........can I ?

Just a chat with H and will be back asap but looks promising, please add me to the 99% ers. :wink:


----------



## L7

Oh FFS I would have just got back from my annual boarding trip to the Alp's  I can't see me having much cash spare after that as we drive across and the tdi Q will prob' need four new boot's before we leave [smiley=bigcry.gif] aaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

I take it you need to have it fully booked to actually book the day?

If so I'll just have to wait till the summer


----------



## b3ves

Paid


----------



## nutts

b3ves said:


> Paid


Can't see a shop order? :?


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paid
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see a shop order? :?
Click to expand...

I registered it as b3ves

You Made A Payment Secure Transaction

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Payment Information

You have sent a secure payment of Â£95.00 GBP for the listed items. This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *TTOWNERSCLU". An email receipt for this transaction has been sent.

Item Title: The Audi TT Owners Club on-line shop

Amount: Â£95.00 GBP 
Postage & Packing: Â£0.00 GBP 
Quantity: 1 
Total Amount: Â£95.00 GBP

Contact Information

Business Name: TT Owners Club 
Contact Email: [email protected] 
Contact Phone: +44 07714410589


----------



## TTotal

Got me !

You Made A Payment Secure Transaction

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------










Payment Information

You have sent a secure payment of Â£95.00 GBP for the listed items. This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *TTOWNERSCLU". An email receipt for this transaction has been sent.

Item Title: The Audi TT Owners Club on-line shop

Amount: Â£95.00 GBP 
Postage & Packing: Â£0.00 GBP 
Quantity: 1 
Total Amount: Â£95.00 GBP

Contact Information

Business Name: TT Owners Club 
Contact Email: [email protected] 
Contact Phone: +44 07714410589


----------



## nutts

When in Paypal if you don't return to the OC shop, your oder will remain in the shopping cart... I'm wondering whether this has happened?

If it has... then select cheque as the new payment method and add a comment to say that it's already been paid via Paypal and we'll sort it out


----------



## TTotal

Well done Mark, maybe the system could be changed to make that more obvious?

Inadvertantly caused another problem , whilst I was in changing from PP to cheque I added 2 badges and it wouldnt let me make an additional payment (as I had already done a PP payment)

So now I owe another Â£16.66


----------



## L7

TTotal said:


> I added 2 badges


John are these for your helmet :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Ha ha Darren,

My helmet is very polished :roll: (and not tatooed or pierced like yours probably :wink: )

How's the bus? Just bought this one.....


----------



## S3mon

Count me in

Simon
MRCtuning-remaped in real time


----------



## omen666

Order placed, bank transfer on way.

I'll be coming down the night before. Whats the cheapest/nearest hotel?


----------



## Multiprocess

Apart from my place :wink: , I would say the Travelodge or Travel Inn on the M4.


----------



## omen666

kevtoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come???
Click to expand...




jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me??
Click to expand...

As long as you don't go round the last corner two abreast again :lol:


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> When in Paypal if you don't return to the OC shop, your oder will remain in the shopping cart... I'm wondering whether this has happened?
> 
> If it has... then select cheque as the new payment method and add a comment to say that it's already been paid via Paypal and we'll sort it out


Done - sorry mark


----------



## nutts

b3ves said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in Paypal if you don't return to the OC shop, your oder will remain in the shopping cart... I'm wondering whether this has happened?
> 
> If it has... then select cheque as the new payment method and add a comment to say that it's already been paid via Paypal and we'll sort it out
> 
> 
> 
> Done - sorry mark
Click to expand...

No need to apologise :?

It's a feature of the Paypal IPN and we are trying to find a solution to it...


----------



## spilmah

Can I go Down as a possible Please 

I have got Puppies due the week before, so I may just have to spectate  
and I think I might be a little to slow to go on the track :? So if people are meeting up on the way down from the Bedfordshire area can I tag onto that too 8)

Oh and I promise not to lock my keys in the boot again    LOL

Sam xx


----------



## nutts

spilmah said:


> Can I go Down as a possible Please
> 
> I have got Puppies due the week before, so I may just have to spectate
> and I think I might be a little to slow to go on the track :? So if people are meeting up on the way down from the Bedfordshire area can I tag onto that too 8)
> 
> Oh and I promise not to lock my keys in the boot again    LOL
> 
> Sam xx


Sam

You can go down... :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

omen666 said:


> Order placed, bank transfer on way.
> 
> I'll be coming down the night before. Whats the cheapest/nearest hotel?


My mates house in Melksham!!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck

spilmah said:


> Can I go Down as a possible Please
> 
> I have got Puppies due the week before, so I may just have to spectate
> and I think I might be a little to slow to go on the track :? So if people are meeting up on the way down from the Bedfordshire area can I tag onto that too 8)
> 
> Oh and I promise not to lock my keys in the boot again    LOL
> 
> Sam xx


Shame.....I got a balding man with a short knob to ride shotgun otherwise you could have taken the seat...........Thats if i can make it. Things are looking good. But it's still next year.


----------



## nutts

Damon

You can stay at ours if you want 

In fact if anyone else is travelling down from the north, we have a couple of spare beds for the night. 

We're about 90 minutes from Combe.


----------



## DuncS3

Put me down for the day please

Just need to confirm work commitments this week, then will pay as normal

Dunc


----------



## omen666

nutts said:


> Damon
> 
> You can stay at ours if you want
> 
> We're about 90 minutes from Combe.


Thanks Mark, I'll take you up on that.


----------



## Guest

count me in...

Lee, what about people who don't use paypal is there a cheque alternative ?


----------



## TTotal

Hi Sundeep !

PM on the way... :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

Sundeep993 said:


> count me in...
> 
> Lee, what about people who don't use paypal is there a cheque alternative ?


Ofcourse Sundeep, put an order in the shop and specify you are sending a cheque in to the TTOC and it will be delt with in that way.

You can also do a bank transfer.


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> We aren't doing this to make a profit, so as soon as we've received enough bookings to cover costs, no more bookings will be taken.


Excellent 

- I must say that I've never enjoyed so much space on a track day


----------



## Multiprocess

b3ves said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't doing this to make a profit, so as soon as we've received enough bookings to cover costs, no more bookings will be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> - I must say that I've never enjoyed so much space on a track day
> 
> As this one's on a Sunday, who fancies a pub lunch?
> 
> http://www.pubfoodguide.co.uk/pubs/combe-white-hart.htm
Click to expand...

Who mentioned a Sunday, according to my calendar for next year it is a Saturday?!?!  :lol: :? :wink:


----------



## jog

Cheque in the post tonight. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves

Multiprocess said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't doing this to make a profit, so as soon as we've received enough bookings to cover costs, no more bookings will be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> - I must say that I've never enjoyed so much space on a track day
> 
> As this one's on a Sunday, who fancies a pub lunch?
> 
> http://www.pubfoodguide.co.uk/pubs/combe-white-hart.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mentioned a Sunday, according to my calendar for next year it is a Saturday?!?!  :lol: :? :wink:
Click to expand...

D'oh!

In that case, who fancies a drink in the White Hart afterwards?


----------



## DW225

I'll come along as a spectator if that's allowed :wink:

Really must get into these TT events more :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT

hmmm... do u think i might get onto the track this time? I'll have a nice new clutch and 4 new boots by then....

oh go on then.... its only money!

it'll be my birthday pressie to me... payment will be bank xfr in next couple of days


----------



## nutts

My MPG from filling up on the way down to Combe to as I left, was *6.8mpg * 8)

I'm gonna reset it as I start tracking in Feb and see if it gets lower


----------



## BillP

Complete novice who would like to have a go but is S**t scared


----------



## scoTTy

nutts said:


> My MPG from filling up on the way down to Combe to as I left, was *6.8mpg * 8)


You'd have got better mpg if you'd changed out of second gear!


----------



## BillP

well S**t scared has biTTen the bulleTT and paid up so look out. I am advised that adrenalin is not brown is this true?


----------



## scoTTy

BillP - Every event that's run like this there are always people new and always people scared. Afterwards they always ask when the next one is.

You'll be fine...unless your not in control of yourself!! You won't need to worry about anyone else.


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> BillP - Every event that's run like this there are always people new and always people scared. Afterwards they always ask when the next one is.
> 
> You'll be fine...unless your not in control of yourself!! You won't need to worry about anyone else.


Yes i was the same.........Now im hoping i can get to this event


----------



## scoTTy

I was thinking about you when I wrote it :lol:

There'll be some video of you up soon! 8)


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> I was thinking about you when I wrote it :lol:
> 
> There'll be some video of you up soon! 8)


I guessed that.....Hence the reason i replied 

Bout time  [smiley=dude.gif] Will be funny to see someone driving round a track who hasnt got a clue :lol:


----------



## nutts

scoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My MPG from filling up on the way down to Combe to as I left, was *6.8mpg * 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have got better mpg if you'd changed out of second gear!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't think I needed to... to keep up with you :wink:


----------



## nutts

BillP said:


> well S**t scared has biTTen the bulleTT and paid up so look out. I am advised that adrenalin is not brown is this true?


Seen your order Bill... Welcome and see you there!!


----------



## DuncS3

Sorry guys I'm going to have to give this one a miss as I'm looking to sell my car atm...I hope to still go as a spectator though

Dunc


----------



## nutts

*Update*

We need 35 people to make this a goer. If all payment clear we have 11. We need to confirm to CC on about the 21st Jan.

Lee, can you confirm these numbers and dates?

If we don't get the numbers by the key date, we cancel and refund all the money.

Shame... all that work for nothing :?

Come on... BOOK now 

Members book here

*Non* members book here


----------



## jampott

Mark,

Its a little close to the last one for my tyres and brakes, I'm afraid...

I'm saving myself for the foreign trip


----------



## DuncS3

I may be able to make it, as each day that goes by I'm not so keen on selling my car/ If I can make it I'll let you know asap

Perhaps you could also consider RS246 if you need some more numbers? Lots of expensive machinery on there...

Dunc


----------



## omen666

DuncS3 said:


> Perhaps you could also consider RS246 if you need some more numbers? Lots of expensive machinery on there...
> 
> Dunc


That's a good shout Dunc reckon thats good option :wink:


----------



## omen666

b3ves said:


> In that case, who fancies a drink in the White Hart afterwards?


I'm up for that 8)


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> *Update*
> 
> We need 35 people to make this a goer. If all payment clear we have 11. We need to confirm to CC on about the 21st Jan.
> 
> Lee, can you confirm these numbers and dates?
> 
> If we don't get the numbers by the key date, we cancel and refund all the money.
> 
> Shame... all that work for nothing :?
> 
> Come on... BOOK now
> 
> Members book here
> 
> *Non* members book here


I am trying to book again. some pwd problems it seems on trying to book it tho... DOH!

Ok for Tim and his ibiza (presuming he wants to come again)
regards
bill


----------



## Multiprocess

badger5 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Update*
> 
> We need 35 people to make this a goer. If all payment clear we have 11. We need to confirm to CC on about the 21st Jan.
> 
> Lee, can you confirm these numbers and dates?
> 
> If we don't get the numbers by the key date, we cancel and refund all the money.
> 
> Shame... all that work for nothing :?
> 
> Come on... BOOK now
> 
> Members book here
> 
> *Non* members book here
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to book again. some pwd problems it seems on trying to book it tho... DOH!
> 
> Ok for Tim and his ibiza (presuming he wants to come again)
> regards
> bill
Click to expand...

No problem with Tim coming, what payment problem have you got Bill?


----------



## omen666

badger5 said:


> I am trying to book again. some pwd problems it seems on trying to book it tho... DOH!
> 
> Ok for Tim and his ibiza (presuming he wants to come again)
> regards
> bill


As long as he doesn't spin in front of me again!


----------



## genocidalduck

omen666 said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to book again. some pwd problems it seems on trying to book it tho... DOH!
> 
> Ok for Tim and his ibiza (presuming he wants to come again)
> regards
> bill
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he doesn't spin in front of me again!
Click to expand...

But it was a good spin [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## badger5

Multiprocess said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Update*
> 
> We need 35 people to make this a goer. If all payment clear we have 11. We need to confirm to CC on about the 21st Jan.
> 
> Lee, can you confirm these numbers and dates?
> 
> If we don't get the numbers by the key date, we cancel and refund all the money.
> 
> Shame... all that work for nothing :?
> 
> Come on... BOOK now
> 
> Members book here
> 
> *Non* members book here
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to book again. some pwd problems it seems on trying to book it tho... DOH!
> 
> Ok for Tim and his ibiza (presuming he wants to come again)
> regards
> bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with Tim coming, what payment problem have you got Bill?
Click to expand...

Cant login... pwd not accepted.. 
BT emails are up the swannie now so resending one wont get to me to try & book etc.
computers are ganging up on me.. Arghhh


----------



## PDTT

Are there any spaces on this?

I'm about to join up to TTOC before I purchase the ticket ?


----------



## genocidalduck

PDTT said:


> Are there any spaces on this?
> 
> I'm about to join up to TTOC before I purchase the ticket ?


Yes


----------



## Multiprocess

PDTT said:


> Are there any spaces on this?
> 
> I'm about to join up to TTOC before I purchase the ticket ?


As duck says, yes we do have places left and would be pleased to see you.


----------



## genocidalduck

I will find out by next Friday if i can make it...If i can i will pay asap.


----------



## Multiprocess

genocidalduck said:


> I will find out by next Friday if i can make it...If i can i will pay asap.


Let's hope you can!!


----------



## scoTTy

My status will have to remain at interested. Currently I'd have to say it's unlikely. :?


----------



## omen666

scoTTy said:


> My status will have to remain at interested. Currently I'd have to say it's unlikely. :?


Arrrrrhhh after those big estate cars getting in the way jibes, the excuses begin :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

:lol: Yep I'm running scared! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Having committed to TTorquay (with a 3rd night at the hotel) I can't justify the cost of the Track Day as well.

Sorry, I would have loved to have done both :?


----------



## badger5

I have just booked this again..
yellow seat banana

cheques in the post as they say.
many thanks


----------



## nutts

We have to confirm or cancel this event by Monday 23rd (absolute latest!) and we are halfway there with numbers.

If we don't get the numbers we can

1. cancel
2. invite someone like RS246 along

Due to cancellations after deposit taking last time, we (the members) lost some money on the last Combe event and it will not happen again this time...


----------



## Neil

nutts said:


> If we don't get the numbers we can
> 
> 1. cancel
> 2. invite someone like RS246 along


Obviously can't speak for others, but I'd much prefer "2". (obviously with the caveat that they're not complete nutters :roll: , as they'll obviously have somewhat of a power advantage over us!)

When will you decide whether to invite them then? If the deadline for cancelling is the 23rd, then I guess you'd need to invite them pretty soon, to give them time to sign up?

Be a shame to cancel.


----------



## b3ves

neil1003 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't get the numbers we can
> 
> 1. cancel
> 2. invite someone like RS246 along
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously can't speak for others, but I'd much prefer "2". (obviously with the caveat that they're not complete nutters :roll: , as they'll obviously have somewhat of a power advantage over us!)
> 
> When will you decide whether to invite them then? If the deadline for cancelling is the 23rd, then I guess you'd need to invite them pretty soon, to give them time to sign up?
> 
> Be a shame to cancel.
Click to expand...

I agree - RS246 would probably be one of the best groups to invite without compromising the spirit of the day.


----------



## genocidalduck

Any fit single desperate chicks in the rs246 crew?


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> Any fit single desperate chicks in the rs246 crew?


God you don't give up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> Any fit single desperate chicks in the rs246 crew?


And if there are what would you do without a back seat :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

kevtoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any fit single desperate chicks in the rs246 crew?
> 
> 
> 
> And if there are what would you do without a back seat :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Dont know what you mean :? . I was just asking.

Besides theres always the toilets


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> We have to confirm or cancel this event by Monday 23rd (absolute latest!) and we are halfway there with numbers.
> 
> If we don't get the numbers we can
> 
> 1. cancel
> 2. invite someone like RS246 along
> 
> Due to cancellations after deposit taking last time, we (the members) lost some money on the last Combe event and it will not happen again this time...


Is this still on?


----------



## Multiprocess

At the moment yes, but we still need more numbers.

If you know of anyone outside the TT-F, that you think will be suitable then please let us know and we can discuss.


----------



## Neil

Multiprocess said:


> At the moment yes, but we still need more numbers.
> 
> If you know of anyone outside the TT-F, that you think will be suitable then please let us know and we can discuss.


Did you extend the invite to RS246?


----------



## Multiprocess

Yes, Clived has asked.

Some interest, a few are seeing how the pennies are.


----------



## omen666

It was and there are a few interested people, Clived has requested they order at the TTOC Shop.


----------



## scoTTy

Multiprocess said:


> At the moment yes, but we still need more numbers.
> 
> If you know of anyone outside the TT-F, that you think will be suitable then please let us know and we can discuss.


There's a couple of forums I can think of (tyresmoke and aud-sport) that may be interested but it's so late in the day now that I can't see a huge number grabbing the opportunity, especially due to the time of year (weather, holidays booked, Christmas expense etc). :?


----------



## clived

Have I missed Kev Powell's excuse post.... or are you coming to this one? ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Have I missed Kev Powell's excuse post.... or are you coming to this one? ;-)


Nope, no excuse (not that there was last time beleive me!). I'm just not commiting Â£120 to something I might not be able to do if the weather is crap. I've agreed with Mark to 'pay on the day' if it's a ncie day and there are spaces left.


----------



## scoTTy

kmpowell said:


> I'm just not commiting Â£120 to something I might not be able to do if the weather is crap.


I know they have an unfortunate reputation for reliability but I didn't think bad weather stopped them working!


----------



## omen666

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess

We are slowing running out of time and getting very close to cancelling this event due to lack of interest, which does surprise me after so many of you were asking when the next one would be.

We have only a few days left to make a decision, don't let us have to cancel!! :?


----------



## badger5

Multiprocess said:


> At the moment yes, but we still need more numbers.
> 
> If you know of anyone outside the TT-F, that you think will be suitable then please let us know and we can discuss.


how about people on seatcupra.net and club gti

both enjoy track days and are pretty sensible about it.


----------



## James_G60

Multiprocess - Rob (R6B TT) has I think mentioned to you I am definately interested in the day.

I have at least 1 other definate from the VW day regulars & possibly another 1 or 2. If you could email me & let me know if thats ok & then I can let the others know.

Thanks.

Definates-

James & Chris - VW Jetta GTi 16v

Paul - VW Golf GTI 16v


----------



## Chip_iTT

Lee,

Have had confirmation of paid but no updates to page 1 of this thread... how many are we short?

(Mind you, car-less at the mo.... and will have a new gearbox by then so not so sure I should be tracking it...? thoughts anyone?)


----------



## genocidalduck

Chip_iTT said:


> Lee,
> 
> Have had confirmation of paid but no updates to page 1 of this thread... how many are we short?
> 
> (Mind you, car-less at the mo.... and will have a new gearbox by then so not so sure I should be tracking it...? thoughts anyone?)


Would think it would be ok........Just take it easy and build up gradually.


----------



## genocidalduck

My nephew may be coming as a passenger. For some reason he doesnt want to take his Ka on the track :lol: ....Anyway we was talking about it and mentioned a certain CSL would be going. He really likes them. So i was wondering if a very nice CSL owner wouldnt mind taking him round the track for a few laps?


----------



## b3ves

genocidalduck said:


> My nephew may be coming as a passenger. For some reason he doesnt want to take his Ka on the track :lol: ....Anyway we was talking about it and mentioned a certain CSL would be going. He really likes them. So i was wondering if a very nice CSL owner wouldnt mind taking him round the track for a few laps?


Sure


----------



## genocidalduck

b3ves said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew may be coming as a passenger. For some reason he doesnt want to take his Ka on the track :lol: ....Anyway we was talking about it and mentioned a certain CSL would be going. He really likes them. So i was wondering if a very nice CSL owner wouldnt mind taking him round the track for a few laps?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
Click to expand...

I always said you was a decent chap


----------



## TTotal

At risk (again ) of loosing my deposit, I was hoping that this was a TT OC event and am disappointed to see there will be so few TTs...

So if so few are going then I shall decline, yes you can keep the deposit.

Cheers

John


----------



## Multiprocess

TTotal said:


> At risk (again ) of loosing my deposit, I was hoping that this was a TT OC event and am disappointed to see there will be so few TTs...
> 
> So if so few are going then I shall decline, yes you can keep the deposit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


John

The full amount will be refund to everyone who has paid if the event doesn't go ahead, but we are working hard to ensure it does.


----------



## nutts

TTotal said:


> At risk (again ) of loosing my deposit, I was hoping that this was a TT OC event and am disappointed to see there will be so few TTs...
> 
> So if so few are going then I shall decline, yes you can keep the deposit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


John

I'm also disappointed, but still hopeful that one day we can have a TT focused trackday...

I'm unsure why out of all the TT's on here and in the OC we can only get a dozen or so on track :?


----------



## Neil

Have you got an updated list of confirmed people? (the list on pg1 was last updated in December). Be interested to see who's going, and how many there are. And how does this compare to the total amount you need to make it a goer?

Didn't you have to give a yes or no to CC today? :?


----------



## nutts

neil1003 said:


> Have you got an updated list of confirmed people? (the list on pg1 was last updated in December). Be interested to see who's going, and how many there are. And how does this compare to the total amount you need to make it a goer?


 Lee is working on it as we speak...



neil1003 said:


> Didn't you have to give a yes or no to CC today? :?


We are ignoring their calls


----------



## badger5

is this on?
off?

help?

wanna be there, not sent my cheque yet but booked on line with cheque to be sent.. IF it is in fact proceeding.
no reply to my post re SCN or CGTi peeps being asked so I take that as a no.

how short are you and how much do people want to go on this day.?

questions questions


----------



## nutts

We're ignoring the calls from CC :wink:

Lee is working on the numbers I believe. Email him... he should be around.


----------



## clived

badger5 said:


> no reply to my post re SCN or CGTi peeps being asked so I take that as a no.


Hi Bill - I sent you an IM - did you not see it - top right hand corner ;-)

Any news on Tim? If we go ahead or not really depends on those "interested" turning into "confirmed" (and no-one confirmed backing out at this stage!)


----------



## badger5

clived said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no reply to my post re SCN or CGTi peeps being asked so I take that as a no.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill - I sent you an IM - did you not see it - top right hand corner ;-)
> 
> Any news on Tim? If we go ahead or not really depends on those "interested" turning into "confirmed" (and no-one confirmed backing out at this stage!)
Click to expand...

I have emailed tim to ask.
re the IM yea.. I can ask privately.

MrsB would like to run her Lupo 1.8T also, with some Combe instruction if available on the day.
That would be 2 x entries for me then.

ok?


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

nutts said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> At risk (again ) of loosing my deposit, I was hoping that this was a TT OC event and am disappointed to see there will be so few TTs...
> 
> So if so few are going then I shall decline, yes you can keep the deposit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> I'm also disappointed, but still hopeful that one day we can have a TT focused trackday...
> 
> I'm unsure why out of all the TT's on here and in the OC we can only get a dozen or so on track :?
Click to expand...

I would think that the answer to the question is quite obvious


----------



## TTotal

I cant wait .......


----------



## Neil

TTotal said:


> I cant wait .......


Hi John, hope youâ€™re keeping well!

I can take your point entirely about wanting it to be a TT-only day, and I think everyone agrees that this is the ideal scenario. But, unfortunately, I think we all know that this is never likely to be the case, as for whatever reason there just arenâ€™t enough TT drivers that want to track their cars. Given this, and the fact that there are a number of TT drivers that DO want to do a track day, the next best option is to organise a day primarily for TT's, with the rest of the numbers being made up of ex-TT owners and friends of current/ex TT-owners.

The concern with a â€œnormalâ€ track-day (open to the general public) is that any old nutter with a clapped-out Escort can turn up, and have absolutely no regard for anyone, as he doesnâ€™t give a toss if he bashes up his Â£50 bag of sh1te Escort. The way that the TTOC day is organised though ensures that this doesnâ€™t happen, as everyone is either current TT / ex-TT , or vouched for by the current/ex TTers.

I hope the presence of non-TTâ€™s doesnâ€™t put you or anyone else off from attending. Blimey, I think we need all the TTâ€™s there we can get! :roll: Iâ€™m sure it will be a very enjoyable (and safe) day, and come on everyone else get your bookings confirmed and make sure this day goes ahead 

ps. Look forward to seeing you there John :wink:


----------



## TTotal

neil1003 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait .......
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, hope youâ€™re keeping well!
> 
> I can take your point entirely about wanting it to be a TT-only day, and I think everyone agrees that this is the ideal scenario. But, unfortunately, I think we all know that this is never likely to be the case, as for whatever reason there just arenâ€™t enough TT drivers that want to track their cars. Given this, and the fact that there are a number of TT drivers that DO want to do a track day, the next best option is to organise a day primarily for TT's, with the rest of the numbers being made up of ex-TT owners and friends of current/ex TT-owners.
> 
> The concern with a â€œnormalâ€ track-day (open to the general public) is that any old nutter with a clapped-out Escort can turn up, and have absolutely no regard for anyone, as he doesnâ€™t give a toss if he bashes up his Â£50 bag of sh1te Escort. The way that the TTOC day is organised though ensures that this doesnâ€™t happen, as everyone is either current TT / ex-TT , or vouched for by the current/ex TTers.
> 
> I hope the presence of non-TTâ€™s doesnâ€™t put you or anyone else off from attending. Blimey, I think we need all the TTâ€™s there we can get! :roll: Iâ€™m sure it will be a very enjoyable (and safe) day, and come on everyone else get your bookings confirmed and make sure this day goes ahead
> 
> ps. Look forward to seeing you there John :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Neil, something I already knew really, I have spectated at a few CC events , so agree with what you say, dont get me wrong, I am 100% behind this event and will still turn up but just feel frustrated (like the organisers) to see so few of us out there. Maybe I shouldnt have made the previous post... Got my helmet polished and my spare wheels ready so see you there !


----------



## Neil

TTotal said:


> Got my helmet polished and my spare wheels ready so see you there !


Excellent. I look forward to seeing your shiny helmet :roll:


----------



## TTotal

:wink:


----------



## badger5

So how are numbers?
How many short if still short?

This thread is'nt very up to date in this respect.

The day on or off?


----------



## ChrisM

What is the latest number regarding confirmed/paid up entries for the Track Day? Last time was excellent and I'll be happy if the 18th is half as much fun.


----------



## nutts

It is getting close to being a "goer". Combe have been good and allowed us a little flexibility on when we book, but we really need to confirm asap to them.

Lee will post up by end of today the status.


----------



## genocidalduck

Im now all booked and paid


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> It is getting close to being a "goer". Combe have been good and allowed us a little flexibility on when we book, but we really need to confirm asap to them.
> 
> Lee will post up by end of today the status.


Good - look forward to seeing it
I will be sending my cheque IF its green light.


----------



## Multiprocess

Good news all!!

The event is 100% confirmed and going ahead, so if you haven't paid for your space in the shop please do so now.

I will post up the confirmed spaces on page 1 today.


----------



## omen666

Yippee, nice on Lee.

Have we sufficient cover to get Dave Costa involved? Perhaps we could start asking for bookings here and see what the numbers look like?

I'll take a session if available.


----------



## nutts

We will reserve a 20 minute period just before lunch for any newbies that would like to try the track, without more experienced trackdayers around. This will be Â£30. If they like it and wish to take part in the pm session, then the Â£30 will be deducted from half the total and this will then be the cost of the pm session.

We would need at least 6 newbies to make this work though.


----------



## jog

omen666 said:


> Yippee, nice on Lee.
> 
> Have we sufficient cover to get Dave Costa involved? Perhaps we could start asking for bookings here and see what the numbers look like?
> 
> I'll take a session if available.


Who is Dave Costa? I f he offers some form of tuition, I may be interested.

Also, Lee. I sent my cheque to Lou before Xmas so you should have it by now.

I am realy pleased this event is going to happen - well done all.


----------



## DW225

I'll be coming along as a spectator so I look forward to meeting you all!

Dave 8)


----------



## omen666

jog said:


> Who is Dave Costa?


IIRC thats the name of the resident Instructor. He is excellent.


----------



## genocidalduck

jog said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee, nice on Lee.
> 
> Have we sufficient cover to get Dave Costa involved? Perhaps we could start asking for bookings here and see what the numbers look like?
> 
> I'll take a session if available.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Dave Costa? I f he offers some form of tuition, I may be interested.
> 
> Also, Lee. I sent my cheque to Lou before Xmas so you should have it by now.
> 
> I am realy pleased this event is going to happen - well done all.
Click to expand...

Oi Jog off  you dont need any.....However i do


----------



## clived

I'd be up for a Dave Costa session...


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

jog said:


> Who is Dave Costa?


more like a boy racer than a proper instructor (ARDS approved or not), but very obssesed with posting videos on the web of himself driving max powered cars chasing any TVR, Ferrari, Lotus etc so you may learn which way to go around CC but nothing else, best avoided if you can but obvious economics dictate his presence :x


----------



## b3ves

Nice one Lee

My friend Graham would like to come too and will register directly


----------



## GrahamW

I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed


----------



## b3ves

GrahamW said:


> I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed











Welcome Graham


----------



## kmpowell

GrahamW said:


> I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed


Tis no little shed! See 'Other Marques'


----------



## nutts

kmpowell said:


> GrahamW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed
> 
> 
> 
> Tis no little shed! See 'Other Marques'
Click to expand...

Kev,

you still a "maybe"


----------



## kmpowell

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrahamW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed
> 
> 
> 
> Tis no little shed! See 'Other Marques'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kev,
> 
> you still a "maybe"
Click to expand...

Car is running perfectly. Money is sat in the bank waiting. The weather has been good so far this year and it's looking good for the day on the long range forecast. So all being well between now and then, i will defo be doing it!


----------



## genocidalduck

kmpowell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrahamW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked and paid via paypal. Please be nice to me in my little shed
> 
> 
> 
> Tis no little shed! See 'Other Marques'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kev,
> 
> you still a "maybe"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Car is running perfectly. Money is sat in the bank waiting. The weather has been good so far this year and it's looking good for the day on the long range forecast. So all being well between now and then, i will defo be doing it!
Click to expand...

Any chance of being in the passenger seat for a few laps?  Thats if the weather holds out and you have no problems with the car and someone doesnt hack your bank account etc etc


----------



## kmpowell

genocidalduck said:


> Any chance of being in the passenger seat for a few laps?


Yeah no prob. As it's my first track day i'll be doing lots of slow practice laps first on my own without pressure getting used to the car and it's limits on a track, but once I get my eye in i'll be more than happy to give anybody who wants it, a ride in the Trev.


----------



## genocidalduck

As it happens thats what i should have done last time....Instead i tried to keep up with the rest to no avail and didnt get to learn the track aswell as i could, which meant i stood no hope in keeping up with everyone. It wasnt until Norm let me follow him round that i got to terms with it...Driving on the track compared to fast road driving is totally different. But much more fun on the track :twisted:


----------



## SteveT

Is it too late to pay a deposit for this track day? Just a newbee and joined TTOC on Thursday. If I can come I also would like to do a few steady laps to learn the track layout and how to drive it on a track too. Also would like the chance to try out the OneClick that WAK installed for me today! 
Can I bring my 16 year old son to passenger me some of the time?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Multiprocess said:


> Good news all!!
> 
> The event is 100% confirmed and going ahead, so if you haven't paid for your space in the shop please do so now.
> 
> I will post up the confirmed spaces on page 1 today.


Lee, 2 things...

1) I still don't have my TTR back yet...  (since Dec trackday I've done only 90 miles) - I'm still hoping for next week but in the event I don't get her back in time what chance of a refund (otherwise this'll be 2 trackdays I've paid for and not got any track time  )

2) Are u going to update page 1?


----------



## nutts

SteveT said:


> Is it too late to pay a deposit for this track day? Just a newbee and joined TTOC on Thursday. If I can come I also would like to do a few steady laps to learn the track layout and how to drive it on a track too. Also would like the chance to try out the OneClick that WAK installed for me today!
> Can I bring my 16 year old son to passenger me some of the time?


It's not too late Steve 

No deposits though, just full price Â£95  Even as a newbie, believe me, it's not like you'll be "in-a-race"  We're all mates and you'll just be joining us. You'll not find it a problem and yes you're lad can passenger... I believe the limit is minimum of 16 

Lee, can you you confirm the age limit?


----------



## t7

From the Combe website:



> Front seat passengers only are permitted, but must be over 17 years of age. They must also sign the indemnity, prior to going out on the circuit.


http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/car_trackdays.htm

Lou


----------



## genocidalduck

SteveT i believe you made a typo you did mean 17 and not 16 didnt you :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Chip_iTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news all!!
> 
> The event is 100% confirmed and going ahead, so if you haven't paid for your space in the shop please do so now.
> 
> I will post up the confirmed spaces on page 1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, 2 things...
> 
> 1) I still don't have my TTR back yet...  (since Dec trackday I've done only 90 miles) - I'm still hoping for next week but in the event I don't get her back in time what chance of a refund (otherwise this'll be 2 trackdays I've paid for and not got any track time  )
> 
> 2) Are u going to update page 1?
Click to expand...

Don't you dare pull out...................I need to follow someone as i dont remember the way


----------



## SteveT

genocidalduck said:


> SteveT i believe you made a typo you did mean 17 and not 16 didnt you :lol: :wink:


You're right... I forgot it's his birthday on 8th February! He'll be getting his provisional license in a couple of weeks - not driving my TT though!


----------



## genocidalduck

All the best people are born in Feb


----------



## Multiprocess

nutts said:


> SteveT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to pay a deposit for this track day? Just a newbee and joined TTOC on Thursday. If I can come I also would like to do a few steady laps to learn the track layout and how to drive it on a track too. Also would like the chance to try out the OneClick that WAK installed for me today!
> Can I bring my 16 year old son to passenger me some of the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too late Steve
> 
> No deposits though, just full price Â£95  Even as a newbie, believe me, it's not like you'll be "in-a-race"  We're all mates and you'll just be joining us. You'll not find it a problem and yes you're lad can passenger... I believe the limit is minimum of 16
> 
> Lee, can you you confirm the age limit?
Click to expand...

According the paperwork I have the age limit is 16 and not 17.


----------



## Multiprocess

Chip_iTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news all!!
> 
> The event is 100% confirmed and going ahead, so if you haven't paid for your space in the shop please do so now.
> 
> I will post up the confirmed spaces on page 1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, 2 things...
> 
> 1) I still don't have my TTR back yet...  (since Dec trackday I've done only 90 miles) - I'm still hoping for next week but in the event I don't get her back in time what chance of a refund (otherwise this'll be 2 trackdays I've paid for and not got any track time  )
> 
> 2) Are u going to update page 1?
Click to expand...

Irving, I believe you have sorted number 1.

Yes I am going to update page 1 , in the next few hours.


----------



## badger5

genocidalduck said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news all!!
> 
> The event is 100% confirmed and going ahead, so if you haven't paid for your space in the shop please do so now.
> 
> I will post up the confirmed spaces on page 1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, 2 things...
> 
> 1) I still don't have my TTR back yet...  (since Dec trackday I've done only 90 miles) - I'm still hoping for next week but in the event I don't get her back in time what chance of a refund (otherwise this'll be 2 trackdays I've paid for and not got any track time  )
> 
> 2) Are u going to update page 1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you dare pull out...................I need to follow someone as i dont remember the way
Click to expand...

Clockwise and remember to turn left out of the paddock 
:lol:


----------



## badger5

Multiprocess said:


> Are we mad  , due to another fantastic day last Saturday and at the request of those that took part, we are doing it again!!!!
> 
> Venue: Castle Combe
> Date: 18th February 2006
> 
> Please register your interest, but we must act fast on this one, as we don't have much time.
> 
> *Book here*
> 
> Member booking
> 
> Nonmember booking
> 
> *If anyone is sending a cheque... email [email protected] or [email protected] and we'll let you know our home address. It will save a lot of time and hassle to get it directly here  *
> 
> All details as per last thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39545, any questions email [email protected].
> 
> Get in quick so we can make this one as successful as the last two.
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> *Confirmed - Paid*
> WAZ-TT
> B3ves
> TTotal
> 
> *Confirmed - Paid, awaiting cheque*
> kevtoTTy
> Jog
> Bager5
> 
> *Confirmed - Paid, payment pending*
> Clived
> DarrenY
> Omen666
> Neil1003
> 
> *Confirmed - Not paid*
> Multiprocess
> 
> *Interested - not paid*
> nutts
> PDTT
> Tim (Ibiza)
> head_ed
> Ducky
> mighTy Tee
> scoTTy
> S3mon
> Spilmah
> DuncS3
> Sundeep993
> Chip_iTT
> RS246 x4


email sent this morning to [email protected] for address to direct sendmy cheque.
cheers guys.


----------



## TTotal

nutts said:


> We will reserve a 20 minute period just before lunch for any newbies that would like to try the track, without more experienced trackdayers around. This will be Â£30. If they like it and wish to take part in the pm session, then the Â£30 will be deducted from half the total and this will then be the cost of the pm session.
> 
> We would need at least 6 newbies to make this work though.


For me and any other newbies on the track, can someone post up a rough idea of the days itinerary ? IE what time to get there, what to bring, recommendations for the day

Tools? Fuel? Torque wrench? Foot pump? Tyre pressures?

How many laps do we get and how often can we get on the track ?

Does my prepayment of the full amount allow me to join the Â£30 newbie session before lunch ?(That Mark was referring to)

Sorry to repeat these questions if they have been aired a million times already 

PS dead pleased its all going ahead Lee .


----------



## TTotal

Also I have a couple of spare helmets, size medium ish , excellent condition ACU approved with helmet bags , Â£200 each new yours for Â£30 each will bring them along.

Vemar VSX fully vented in Kevlar.Carbin Fibre. 2 clear visors one dark tinted. One in Black and one in Silver pattern.


----------



## omen666

John

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=53335

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37232

Bumped them on the main forum too 8)


----------



## kmpowell

TTotal said:


> Also I have a couple of spare helmets, size medium ish , excellent condition ACU approved with helmet bags , Â£200 each new yours for Â£30 each will bring them along.
> 
> Vemar VSX fully vented in Kevlar.Carbin Fibre. 2 clear visors one dark tinted. One in Black and one in Silver pattern.


You have IM!


----------



## nutts

TTotal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will reserve a 20 minute period just before lunch for any newbies that would like to try the track, without more experienced trackdayers around. This will be Â£30. If they like it and wish to take part in the pm session, then the Â£30 will be deducted from half the total and this will then be the cost of the pm session.
> 
> We would need at least 6 newbies to make this work though.
> 
> 
> 
> For me and any other newbies on the track, can someone post up a rough idea of the days itinerary ? IE what time to get there, what to bring, recommendations for the day
> 
> Tools? Fuel? Torque wrench? Foot pump? Tyre pressures?
> 
> How many laps do we get and how often can we get on the track ?
> 
> Does my prepayment of the full amount allow me to join the Â£30 newbie session before lunch ?(That Mark was referring to)
> 
> Sorry to repeat these questions if they have been aired a million times already
> 
> PS dead pleased its all going ahead Lee .
Click to expand...

Lee normally emails everyone that is coming, with all the details before the event and I believe he is also planning to do the same this time 

With regard to the newbie 20 minutes... you'll be a track expert by then :wink: 

Seriously though, the 20 minute period is for people that are worried and want to try out the track in relative quiet... we will also need about 6 people to make it worthwhile. 

Lee will have more details


----------



## genocidalduck

Can you ask for some XL helmets aswell. Got them last time but hadt to wait. Because im a driving god my head is so big


----------



## omen666

I've a helmet for sale. XL, only been used at one track day.

Full face motorbike helmet. Â£40


----------



## genocidalduck

omen666 said:


> I've a helmet for sale. XL, only been used at one track day.
> 
> Full face motorbike helmet. Â£40


Bugger. Thanks for the offer Damon but i would like to get a open faced helmet.


----------



## Multiprocess

List of attendees have been posted on page 1 and will be updated tomorrow.

With regard to itinery, this will be emailed to everyone and posted on Page 1 a week before the event.

Any other questions send an email to [email protected]


----------



## ChilliTT

I would like to come along for the Â£30 Luchtime session (possibly the afternoon as well  ).

I have a bit of an issue with my TTOC Membership which I'm hoping Mark can help me with.

Do you have a space? :?


----------



## Multiprocess

We do have space, I will add you to the list of Â£30 lunchtime beginners.

We need at least 5 more takers to make it viable.


----------



## genocidalduck

ChilliTT said:


> I would like to come along for the Â£30 Luchtime session (possibly the afternoon as well  ).
> 
> I have a bit of an issue with my TTOC Membership which I'm hoping Mark can help me with.
> 
> Do you have a space? :?


Do th full day...You know you want to


----------



## ChilliTT

I know it's true.... I do want to do the whole day...... [smiley=deal2.gif]

Can I change to the WHOLE DAY Please [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nutts

ChilliTT said:


> I know it's true.... I do want to do the whole day...... [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Can I change to the WHOLE DAY Please [smiley=dude.gif]


When I get home tonight, I'll take a look at your order and email you back with what you need to do...


----------



## genocidalduck

ChilliTT said:


> I know it's true.... I do want to do the whole day...... [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Can I change to the WHOLE DAY Please [smiley=dude.gif]


Good man


----------



## nutts

ChilliTT said:


> I know it's true.... I do want to do the whole day...... [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Can I change to the WHOLE DAY Please [smiley=dude.gif]


You have email


----------



## omen666

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56768

Fantastic book on track day advice and technique


----------



## KJM

If I can get the day off work could I come down just to watch?


----------



## nutts

KJM said:


> If I can get the day off work could I come down just to watch?


It's free to spectate  in fact the more the merrier


----------



## KJM

nutts said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get the day off work could I come down just to watch?
> 
> 
> 
> It's free to spectate  in fact the more the merrier
Click to expand...

Cool thanks!


----------



## nutts

We still have a few people that have placed orders and haven't paid or people who have confirmed 100% they are coming but haven't paid.

Lee will be posting a list soon :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Have you got my money...Did send it ages ago. But not had confirmation.


----------



## nutts

genocidalduck said:


> Have you got my money...Did send it ages ago. But not had confirmation.


Hi Jamie

Yes we did and you were sent a shop update stating that we had received your payment


----------



## genocidalduck

For some reason i'm not getting mail from the shop lately :? . Only starting to happen since trying to order this trackday. In the past it's been fine :? .

Thanks for letting me know Mark woo hooooo Let me loose 

Now just got to find somone whos got to drive round the m25 to keep me company. It's lonely on your own  and dark.


----------



## DGW131

genocidalduck said:


> For some reason i'm not getting mail from the shop lately :? . Only starting to happen since trying to order this trackday. In the past it's been fine :? .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mark woo hooooo Let me loose
> 
> Now just got to find somone whos got to drive round the m25 to keep me company. It's lonely on your own  and dark.


Me..........and i will tell you all about our new manifesto :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason i'm not getting mail from the shop lately :? . Only starting to happen since trying to order this trackday. In the past it's been fine :? .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mark woo hooooo Let me loose
> 
> Now just got to find somone whos got to drive round the m25 to keep me company. It's lonely on your own  and dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Me..........and i will tell you all about our new manifesto :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I swear your stalking me....Should be fun to hear it though. But its going only work two ways im either going to fall asleep or laugh my ass off.


----------



## DGW131

genocidalduck said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason i'm not getting mail from the shop lately :? . Only starting to happen since trying to order this trackday. In the past it's been fine :? .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mark woo hooooo Let me loose
> 
> Now just got to find somone whos got to drive round the m25 to keep me company. It's lonely on your own  and dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Me..........and i will tell you all about our new manifesto :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear your stalking me....Should be fun to hear it though. But its going only work two ways im either going to fall asleep or laugh my ass off.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will see you on the 18th coming as a spectator :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason i'm not getting mail from the shop lately :? . Only starting to happen since trying to order this trackday. In the past it's been fine :? .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mark woo hooooo Let me loose
> 
> Now just got to find somone whos got to drive round the m25 to keep me company. It's lonely on your own  and dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Me..........and i will tell you all about our new manifesto :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear your stalking me....Should be fun to hear it though. But its going only work two ways im either going to fall asleep or laugh my ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will see you on the 18th coming as a spectator :wink:
Click to expand...

I knew it


----------



## Multiprocess

*WE ARE ACCEPTING THE LAST ENTRIES FOR THIS EVENT AT 7PM TONIGHT 6TH FEB.

WE STILL HAVE SPACES AVAILABLE FOR THE BEGINNERS SESSIONS 20 MINUTES BEFORE LUNCH @ Â£30 FOR ALL THOSE WHO ARE NOT QUITE SURE ABOUT TRACKDAYS.

POST ON HERE OR CONTACT ME AT [email protected]*


----------



## ChilliTT

I'd be happy to keep you company from the A1 

What about a cruise to Castle Combe?


----------



## genocidalduck

Chipp-it normally organises a cruise from South Mimms services. He hasnt done it yet. :? Last time we met there at 6-6.15am


----------



## HighTT

Multiprocess said:


> *WE ARE ACCEPTING THE LAST ENTRIES FOR THIS EVENT AT 7PM TONIGHT 6TH FEB.
> *


*

Lee - Why with only 27 names on page one and with a maximum of 45
entries, are you closing bookings today :?: :?

I presume that the club has broken even at this stage
and I know that a profit need not be made,
but why not take late enties (up to the 45) and ring fence 
this extra money towards the next track day - so you won't have the
"Will we have to cancel ?" because of lack of numbers at Combe's booking deadline.

In theory - if I have my track day car with working brakes by then
I would like to be there, but as of this moment I still have problems
stopping in a straight line or stopping at all *


----------



## DGW131

HighTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE ARE ACCEPTING THE LAST ENTRIES FOR THIS EVENT AT 7PM TONIGHT 6TH FEB.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lee - Why with only 27 names on page one and with a maximum of 45
> entries, are you closing bookings today :?: :?
> 
> I presume that the club has broken even at this stage
> and I know that a profit need not be made,
> but why not take late enties (up to the 45) and ring fence
> this extra money towards the next track day - so you won't have the
> "Will we have to cancel ?" because of lack of numbers at Combe's booking deadline.*
Click to expand...

*

sorry.........but does the club subsidise this event :?*


----------



## nutts

DGW131 said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE ARE ACCEPTING THE LAST ENTRIES FOR THIS EVENT AT 7PM TONIGHT 6TH FEB.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lee - Why with only 27 names on page one and with a maximum of 45
> entries, are you closing bookings today :?: :?
> 
> I presume that the club has broken even at this stage
> and I know that a profit need not be made,
> but why not take late enties (up to the 45) and ring fence
> this extra money towards the next track day - so you won't have the
> "Will we have to cancel ?" because of lack of numbers at Combe's booking deadline.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> sorry.........but does the club subsidise this event :?*
Click to expand...

*

We have in the past been let down by people and have had to subsidise events, but it isn't our normal modus operandi  we prefer to break even and not make any profit *


----------



## HighTT

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE ARE ACCEPTING THE LAST ENTRIES FOR THIS EVENT AT 7PM TONIGHT 6TH FEB.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lee - Why with only 27 names on page one and with a maximum of 45
> entries, are you closing bookings today :?: :?
> 
> I presume that the club has broken even at this stage
> and I know that a profit need not be made,
> but why not take late enties (up to the 45) and ring fence
> this extra money towards the next track day - so you won't have the
> "Will we have to cancel ?" because of lack of numbers at Combe's booking deadline.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> sorry.........but does the club subsidise this event :?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> We have in the past been let down by people and have had to subsidise events, but it isn't our normal modus operandi  we prefer to break even and not make any profit *
Click to expand...

*

You don't want to make a profit :? :?: 
Excellent - I will have a place for no payment thanks :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

Seriously - if you don't want to make any profit,
use the extra take from late bookers ( I don't know of any
other Track Day organizer that won't accept bookings until 
all allowable places have been taken ) to reduce the price of
the next track day or enable it to be at a more clement time
of the year, or to be held at a more expensive circuit.*


----------



## nutts

It's a fine balance, between having a good member trackday and not... at the moment we are looking at about 35 cars, so the track won't be too crowded  In the last 3 TTOC trackdays, we've run, none of them have had inclement weather 

We have an events schedule and running trackdays in the middle of the year won't work for us  so we run an early year and a late year one, though we are firming these up in future to become a spring and a winter motorsport event. 

Ttackdays appeal to a limited number of members, so spending an inordinate amount of time on them isn't fair on the rest of the members 

If anyone else wants to organise a trackday though, then please feel free


----------



## HighTT

nutts said:


> It's a fine balance, between having a good member trackday and not... at the moment we are looking at about 35 cars, so the track won't be too crowded


I completely agree - I also dislike Track Days that are too crowded.

I assume that is why your maximum number was (until this morning ?)
set at *45* ; not 35 :? :? :? :?


----------



## clived

DGW131 said:


> ...


If you're interested in the running of the club, why not come to a AGM or offer to help organise events? All TTOC members welcome.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## nutts

HighTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fine balance, between having a good member trackday and not... at the moment we are looking at about 35 cars, so the track won't be too crowded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree - I also dislike Track Days that are too crowded.
> 
> I assume that is why your maximum number was (until this morning ?)
> set at *45* ; not 35 :? :? :? :?
Click to expand...

We set the limit at 45 because that's what we predicted the reakeven point would be... the breakeven point changed and therefore we reflected that fact in the max number


----------



## DGW131

clived said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in the running of the club, why not come to a AGM or offer to help organise events? All TTOC members welcome.... :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :?


----------



## Chip_iTT

genocidalduck said:


> Chipp-it normally organises a cruise from South Mimms services. He hasnt done it yet. :? Last time we met there at 6-6.15am


Beat me to it... 

Yes, will do the same as before (except this time I will be there BEFORE you all leave instead of catching you up on the M4... that took some doing!)

Not the usual crowd this time so for those who don't know, meet up at South Mimms services, in the bays immediately to the right of the entrance at 6 for a 6:15 departure...


----------



## genocidalduck

Chip_iTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chipp-it normally organises a cruise from South Mimms services. He hasnt done it yet. :? Last time we met there at 6-6.15am
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it...
> 
> Yes, will do the same as before (except this time I will be there BEFORE you all leave instead of catching you up on the M4... that took some doing!)
> 
> Not the usual crowd this time so for those who don't know, meet up at South Mimms services, in the bays immediately to the right of the entrance at 6 for a 6:15 departure...
Click to expand...

 :lol: I was getting abit worried that you wasnt going to bother this time...So i thought i needed to make a subtle hint. I'll be there  I was also late last time just caught them as they pulled out of the car park.


----------



## Conkers

Hello,
It's our first time on a track day .. can anyone tell us what time to be there? I can see it's early but when? 

Taaa.

Hannah


----------



## scoTTy

Mr Organiser,

JohnR over on RS246.com still wants to attend and pay on the door.

He want's to know if this is allowed. If you want his cash I suggest you pop over there and let him know. :wink:


----------



## omen666

What sort of time do you think you'll be getting to the M4, I will join there.


----------



## genocidalduck

omen666 said:


> What sort of time do you think you'll be getting to the M4, I will join there.


Suppose it would be around 6.45ish.


----------



## kmpowell

Yeah!.... it's raining today here in Bristol(V V near to Castle Combe)! Hopefully, it will piss it down all week and be clear on Saturday. I took the car out yesterday for a long blast in the dry sunny conditions, it was an awesome drive, I'm raring to go for next week!


----------



## BillP

Hi everybody
As a total novice to track days I am a little concerned about the arrangements for saturday Can anyone shed some light for me
cheers
BillP (aka S**t scared)


----------



## nutts

Bill

Lee has been abducted by aliens and once they have finished abusing him, they will return him to earth. His first task will be to email everyone detailing the how, when, what, why, etc for Saturday 

Oh and don't be scared buddy... it's a lot safer than driving quick on country roads, as you will find out on Saturday.


----------



## omen666

Get loads of sleep the night before, get up really really early, drive carefully, get there for 8 and you'll be fine.

Bring both parts of driving license and wear long sleeve top as Coombe don't allow t-shirts.

The rest will be easy, loads of friendly TT folks to help you out. Catch a passenger ride first, then get someone to sit in with you and you'll be fine and hooked :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess

Hi Everyone, have had some family problems since last week, I will post up and email the itinery tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## Multiprocess

*Itinerary*

07:45 â€" Driver and passenger signing on
08:30 â€" Safety Briefing
08:45 â€" Noise Testing
09:00 â€" Driving begins
12:30 â€" Lunch break
13:30 â€" Driving Restarts
17:00 â€" End of day (depending on light and weather conditions)

On your arrival at the circuit, please make your way to the Tavern restaurant where you will need to sign an indemnity form and present your driving license (both parts!).
After you attend the briefing, which is compulsory (no briefing, no driving), you will be given your pass and number for the day.

*Directions*

The circuit is located between junctions 17 and 18 of the M4, and is clearly sign posted. From junction 17 follow the A350 and then the B4039, on which it is situated. Alternatively from junction 18 take the A46 towards Stroud, then the B4040 which joins the B4039.

Castle Combe Circuit
Chippenham
Wiltshire
SN14 7EY

Tel: 01249-782417
Fax: 01249-782392

*Facilities*

Toilets
Breakfasts, hot lunches, snacks, tea & coffee are all available from the onsite Tavern Restaurant.

*Accommodation*

Travel Inn Chippenham
Cepen Park
West Cepen Way
Chippenham

Tel: 01249 462096

Travel Lodge
Leigh Delamere Service Station
M4 Motorway
Chippenham

Tel: 01666 837691

*Insurance*

Insurance for your car is not compulsory. Below is a list of insurers that provide trackday insurance:

http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/

*Petrol*

There is a petrol station just outside the gates of Castle Combe circuit, but the nearest Optimax station is:

BRISTOL ROAD
CHIPPENHAM
SN14 6NA

Which is 3 miles from the circuit towards Chippenham.

*Circuit Rules*

1. Only TWELVE cars at any one time may use the circuit.

2. Only vehicles complying with the Motor Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1973 may use the circuit. Vehicles will be tested to RAC MSA sound limits as defined in section â€˜câ€™ 100dB(A) measured at 45deg from exhaust at 0.5 metres and 4500rpm (static test). Reference E12.17, MSA 2005 Blue Book.
Track meters are also used throughout the day.

3. Seat belts must be worn at all times. Crash helmets are compulsory. Adequate clothing must be worn which should cover arms and legs. All drivers must hold a current driving licence and must bring the license to the circuit.

4. Circuit management has the right to call in any vehicle being driven in a dangerous or inconsiderate manner, and to prevent the driver from returning to the circuit.

5. Overtake on the straight only. Overtake on the RIGHT, ie normally on the inside of the track. Do not overtake on corners in the red zones or after the breaking cone.

*Approach to Quarry Corner*

Insurers have advised that in general, there is a 100/1 chance of crashing your car on a trackday; unfortunately their statistics show that this can reduce to 33/1 at Castle Combeâ€™s infamous Quarry Corner.

It is essential to lose speed by braking before turning into the approach to Quarry, the car will go light as it brows the hill and therefore heavy braking is likely to lock up some or all of the wheels creating an unplanned visit to our tyre wall.

Any other questions please email me [email protected]

Look forward to seeing you all there!!


----------



## Chip_iTT

Forecast is sunny intervals 8degrees light winds... should be good...


----------



## genocidalduck

Chip_iTT said:


> Forecast is sunny intervals 8degrees light winds... should be good...


----------



## Multiprocess

Chip_iTT said:


> Forecast is sunny intervals 8degrees light winds... should be good...


Did you expect anything else?!?! :wink: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Lee you have just jammed up our email system with almost 40 emails about the beginners session ! :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess

TTotal said:


> Lee you have just jammed up our email system with almost 40 emails about the beginners session ! :roll:


John, not sure why, were are looking into it , many apologies.


----------



## TTotal

No probs Lee, its stopped now anyhow!Left a message on your 0002 line about 20 mins ago.


----------



## genocidalduck

I don't bloody believe this. Woke up today with a sore throat and abit of a bunged up nose. It can't happen to me two times running, surely :x


----------



## omen666

Cool pic of circuit

click link

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... 085831&t=k


----------



## scoTTy

I'm sure I can see an estate car on the grass! 8)


----------



## volkmania

im new to your forum but hopefully will meet most of you on saturday
so look out for a vw golf with volksmania down the side co thats me.
have watched you all at your last trackday and ive got the feeling that its going to be a great day out after the last time at coombe :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

The weather is looking good for us guys. Its clear blue sky here this morning with the sun to dry out the showers we had all day yesterday!

The forecast says the same is on the cards for tomorrow to!


----------



## LoTTie

We are coming along tomorrow, probably just to observe as its the first track day I've been to and I am a bit of a girl with the QS and tracks! 

But, you never know........ :roll:

And Damon has promised me a spin in the big blue missile!


----------



## TTotal

Dont forget all, I am bringing 2 helmets along, one is for Kev P :wink: and the other is for sale Â£35 only 

See ya all tomorrow with my fancy track wheels on 8)


----------



## omen666

TTotal said:


> Dont forget all, I am bringing 2 helmets along, one is for Kev P :wink: and the other is for sale Â£35 only
> 
> See ya all tomorrow with my fancy track wheels on 8)


John your selling your helmet that cheaply! I wish I had known in the Pink B&B :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

omen666 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget all, I am bringing 2 helmets along, one is for Kev P :wink: and the other is for sale Â£35 only
> 
> See ya all tomorrow with my fancy track wheels on 8)
> 
> 
> 
> John your selling your helmet that cheaply! I wish I had known in the Pink B&B :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Come on Damon, we know you had your eyes on Mikey's helmet that weekend


----------



## omen666

On a more serious note....

I work down here in the south during the week so will be travelling home after the event. This means I will have a bag of belongings that I would rather not have rattling around in the car on track.

Is someone coming that would put my bag in their car for safe keeping during the day?

Note to self: don't leave the track without bag


----------



## NaughTTy

I should be down by lunch time ish Damon. You can use my boot if you haven't found anywhere else by then


----------



## TTotal

Paul, watch out, he is really wanting to put his helmet in a safe place


----------



## genocidalduck

TTotal said:


> Paul, watch out, he is really wanting to put his helmet in a safe place


Well that counts Paul out 

I havnt got anywhere safe either


----------



## Multiprocess

Just for your information, we have the professional photographer coming that did the trackday in Feb 05, so you can get some goods pics of you and your car and take them home with you tomorrow.


----------



## NaughTTy

genocidalduck said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, watch out, he is really wanting to put his helmet in a safe place
> 
> 
> 
> Well that counts Paul out
> 
> I havnt got anywhere safe either
Click to expand...

Oi!! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Multiprocess said:


> Just for your information, we have the professional photographer coming that did the trackday in Feb 05, so you can get some goods pics of you and your car and take them home with you tomorrow.


That's very generous of you. Is that included in the price? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your information, we have the professional photographer coming that did the trackday in Feb 05, so you can get some goods pics of you and your car and take them home with you tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very generous of you. Is that included in the price? :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Good point Kev, before anyone get's the wrong idea obviously it will cost everyone who wants their pic. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

I cant believe im illish again :x Just abit of a cough though. Will just have to remember to put cough sweet in mouth before putting helmet on and i should be fine :roll:


----------



## nutts

See everyone in the morning... we're bringing 6 kids with us  :lol: :lol:

Anyone got a roofrack :wink:


----------



## tdk

You don't need a roof-rack, you need one of these...










:lol: :lol: :lol:

Simon.


----------



## Chip_iTT

On my way to South Mimms now...see you all later


----------



## Multiprocess

Thank you to everyone who supported this event, I had another fantastic day!! 

Weather was perfect and so was the company, roll on the next one!! 8)   :wink:

Pics to follow.


----------



## James_G60

Was a great day - well organised, very chilled out & good weather!

Hope everyone had a good day!

Thanks.


----------



## kmpowell

New thread started below to contribute to, to give the day the recognition it deserves and a fresh central place to post pics/thoughts etc


----------

